# Indianapolis Help Needed!



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are already in the process of adding sub contractors to your lists for 2009/2010 season here in Indianapolis! We are reputable company with plenty of work and good/quick payment to our subs. We are currently seeking the following in all areas of town including out lying metro areas:

1. Owner/operators with plow trucks
2. Experienced equipment operators
3. Companies that have hand labor (several of their own employees) that we can sub the company for so they can provide more work in the winter season to their people

Please visit our web-site at: www.circlecitysnowandice.com or e-mail at: [email protected] and we will get you are packet for next season.

IF YOU NEED A NEW PLOW TO YOUR EXISTING TRUCK WE HAVE BOSS V-BLADE'S WE CAN SAVE YOU MONEY ON THIS VS. ALL OTHER SOURCES.

WE ALSO WILL INSTALL IF NEED BE AT A REDUCED RATE IN INDIANAPOLIS. WE CAN SHIP YOUR PLOW ANYWHERE IN THE UNITED STATES AND SAVE YOU MONEY!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump to the top.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Starting to get in subs paperwork please contact us if your interested in working this winter and making some money!


----------

